# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Bathroom exhaust fan

## john777

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a brand of bathroom exhaust fan that would suit a bathroom 1.8m x 3.5m?......something quiet 
Also am thinking to get a ceiling type fan placed over our proposed combined bath+shower.......the fan would then have a flexible duct run thru the cieling cavity and point up directly under a roof whirly bird hopefully saving on having to cut another hole in our metal roof........would this work OK?.......I did not want to vent moist air directly into the roof cavity alone 
cheers :Blush7:

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
Numerous brands. I'd buy on looks, although methinks the IXL brand is overpriced, as I've said elsewhere (lawsuit coming). 
On the ones where I've read the instructions they all say not to install it directly over the shower, as too much spray can enter the motor. Place it to one side, say 1 metre. 
We have used a HPM fan+light, R620 model, for years and it has been very good. 
If you want heat lamps there as well, the choice is different. I like Hella (oops Heller) models. 
Cheers

----------


## renov8or

I have just been through this researching the various fans and their capacity. Like many things you can buy various brands which all look the same - some probably are, others slight variation in output etc. 
I ended up buying a Martec which seems to have a good name - others probably copied this. Better warranty than some of the others identical. I paid about $89 from local shop, can get a bit cheaper on line. Very quite and no vibration like the old type Mistrals etc. It is a drum fan rather than fan blades - it can push the air through the flex tube to expel , which the fan blade type is not designed to do. I have tested it with and without ducting in place and there is minimal suction lost. 240 m3 p/hour may be enough for your room, my bathroom is 1.8x2.4  Martec - Tetra Square Exhaust Fan in White  
Re ducting, as you have a tin roof which I assume does not breath like a tile roof if no sarking, you can vent to underside of eave which may be easier.

----------


## murray44

When you are comparing brands, check they use 375W heat lamps, not 275W.  
I also think the IXL are a little overpriced, I have an IXL in the ensuite but put a Mistral in the bathroom, half the price, looks better and does an eqully good job. Has chugged away for a few years now no problem.

----------


## Bloss

> When you are comparing brands, check they use 375W heat lamps, not 275W.

  Mmm - I'd actually recommend the opposite given these are a very costly and inefficient way to heat any room, using 400 watts more than is generally needed just costs more to run for little gain in comfort.   :Frown:  These are really designed for local radiant heating onto the body standing under them while towelling off and dressing. As simply very large incandescent lamps my guess is that they will be banned sooner than later in any case.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## murray44

Bloss, 
I thought they were a reasonably efficient and cheap way of getting a bit of instant warmth. I agree, they're only really good while you are towelling off but that's fine. 
The next cheap alternative is generally a fan heater which is probably using about 1200W on low setting. 
You're right too about probably being banned eventually, I should pick up some spares while I can  :Smilie:  
I don't have central heating so the bathrooms get a bit cold, especially with the amount of cold air that exhaust fans let in!

----------


## john777

> I have just been through this researching the various fans and their capacity. Like many things you can buy various brands which all look the same - some probably are, others slight variation in output etc. 
> I ended up buying a Martec which seems to have a good name - others probably copied this. Better warranty than some of the others identical. I paid about $89 from local shop, can get a bit cheaper on line. Very quite and no vibration like the old type Mistrals etc. It is a drum fan rather than fan blades - it can push the air through the flex tube to expel , which the fan blade type is not designed to do. I have tested it with and without ducting in place and there is minimal suction lost. 240 m3 p/hour may be enough for your room, my bathroom is 1.8x2.4  Martec - Tetra Square Exhaust Fan in White  
> Re ducting, as you have a tin roof which I assume does not breath like a tile roof if no sarking, you can vent to underside of eave which may be easier.

  Thanks will check this one out.......am only looking for a fan setup (ie: no heating and/or lights) 
Unfortunatley we 'dont have conventional eaves to run exhaust to so wounder if anyone out there has run and finished an exhaust duct to say 100mm from the underside of a whirly bird roof exhaust (Edmonds brand 400mm dia)??........ :Biggrin:

----------


## Bloss

> Bloss, 
> I thought they were a reasonably efficient and cheap way of getting a bit of instant warmth. I agree, they're only really good while you are towelling off but that's fine. 
> I don't have central heating so the bathrooms get a bit cold, especially with the amount of cold air that exhaust fans let in!

  There's the rub really - after your 4 minute shower then a few minutes while you dry would be Ok (especially when we get to renewably source electricity) but surveys indicate that they are used as space heating! 
Your exhaust fan should have a 'draft-stoppa' http://www.draftstoppa.com.au/ fitted and should be turned on after you shower and have turned off the tastic. Of course many houses are poorly insulated - my Canberra house (built 1975) with no heating on never goes below 15 in winter overnight and is mostly at 16-17 during the day. That's still brisk to step out of a shower into, but takes a lot less energy to get up to a comfortable level.

----------


## multiblade

Like *renov8or* said, you can vent to the underside of the eaves, which can be easier. 
Also, if you are just after an exhaust fan and you want it to be really quiet, get an *INLINE* fan. These have the motors not at the bathroom wall or ceiling but where ever you want it to be up in the roof space. 
This makes them really quiet as the motor is metres away from the bathroom. 
All you really hear is the sound of the air moving through the ducting and grill.
If you are careful with the type of ducting and how you install it, it is pretty noiseless. 
Fantech make them, but they are expensive.
Cheers

----------


## gordonjj

Mistral, all the way :2thumbsup:

----------

